# How warm do you keep your house at night and what does your dc wear to bed?



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

We used the co-sleeper for the first time last night and we all slept better longer, but I'm a little paranoid about Addie being too cold now that she's not snuggled up to me all night. We usually turn our heat way down overnight, to about 55 degrees, but last night we kept it up at 68 and had her in a gown, socks, and 3 blankets piled on her. She didn't seem cold in that she didn't fuss, but she wasn't as snuggly warm as when she's in bed with us and her little hands, which she sleeps with above her head, were chilly to the touch. I'm worried that if we turn the heat down she'll freeze - but I don't like running the gas all night either.

Just wondering what others do to try and get a feel for what we'll end up doing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

It's always been cool at night in our house, thermostat goes down to 60 after bedtime (and is at 65 during the day anyway to begin with.) Since last spring, DD refuses to anything other than underpants to bed and she's weathering this winter just fine under a wool comforter.

Before she was 2 or so she hated to have a blanket, so I dressed her in a wool long-john underlayer and a heavyish cotton sleeper on top of that, no warmer than jammies and a real cover, and she slept fine. I'd personally go with more clothes and fewer blankets, they are snugger and easier to keep away from her face, but at that age there isn't much difference.

It's not a bad sign for their little faces and hands to be cool. Dr. Spock wrote that if their hands are warm they are overheated, and the AAP recommends a cooler sleeping space vs. a warmer one. Your instincts are your best guide, but all things being equal I feel that if she were too cold, you'd know. You may want to wait until next year to go all the way to 55, but I think you could comfortably go lower than 68.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Its about 15-18 degrees in our house at night (sorry, dont know F). DS and I wear nothing to bed.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

It is 15C in our house at night, which I think is about 58, and our kids just wear regular pjs and socks, and a sheet and a duvet.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

we invested in a portable electric heater. I think it cost us about $50 It heats whatever tiny room in our house we are in pretty efficiently! I'm in southern ohio and haven't turned the gas heat on yet this year!







I'm cool with the cold, but your rightfully worried about LO. I know my DH would be a popcycle without the electric number! Heres a pic of what we have.


----------



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

We heat our home, which is a 200 year old log cabin, with wood, and the temperature varies a lot. The warmest temperature we might go to sleep at is perhaps 72 degrees, the ambient temp is usually around 60 and sometimes, infrequently, when we wake up in the morning it may be as low as 48. We are all used to these temps and other people's homes seem too warm to us. Our DD wears cotton 2-pc pajamas or else a fuzzy blanket sleeper. Our son, on principle, wears nothing but his undies to bed. He is, however, extremely resistant to cold and usually also kicks off his blankets. He has had a very peculiar relationship to heat, cold, and clothing since infancy and I could write a whole essay on him, but there's no need for it here. In any case, besides the PJs on the rest of us, we have on our bed: lower and upper sheets, a cotton quilt, a standard wool blanket, and a super-heavy, fuzzy, ultra warm wool blanket. We pull up and push down all of these layers during the night as we feel the need. Oh - we also have a largish dog who sometimes jumps up and joins us on the coldest nights







and his body warmth also makes a difference.

We still all co-sleep







and I have found that a child who is cold at night is restless but immediately calms down when you snuggle up to them and cover them with the blankets. Since you have moved your child into a co-sleeper, you will have to maintain awareness during the night of whether she is slumbering peacefully or freezing. If the latter, she may not wake up enough to tell you, but will toss and turn and probably wake up unrested and cranky.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

We don't use a heater at all during the night. However, being in California(Bay Area)our winters aren't super frigid. I think most nights our house drops to 50-60 degrees.

When DD was teeny, she was in a cradle right next to the bed. She slept with a onesie, one piece footed jammies and a blanket sleeper. Then I would tuck a blanket into the foot of the cradle and along the side but only have it come up to her chest.

Now that she sleeps in bed with us full time, she sleeps with two piece, long sleeved, footless jammies in the winter. If it's REALLY cold, I'll put a onesie on underneath her jammies.

But really, she's snuggly warm as long as we're in bed with her.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

I prefer it cooler but my DD insists on sleeping naked and I have plans to EC dd2 so I might just keep it a bit warmer this winter and sleep topless for breastfeeding and the two girls can sleep naked if they want.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

When my kids were little we still turned the house thermostat down but kept a warm mist vaporizer in the room with the door closed and/or used a space heater (properly and carefully of course). It was still probably 65 or so in the room and they slept in cotton gowns with fleece sleep sacks over them. I did not/will not use blankets on my kids under 9 or 10 months or so, so even though we were co-sleeping, we were both out of the covers. We are now back to turning the house down to 58 or so at night and our upstairs is several degrees cooler, at least 55 or maybe cooler. My DD is a warm blooded creature, like her daddy, and usually sleeps in her undies (she starts in PJ's and rips them off right before she falls asleep, every night!). Although now she stays under the down quilt. My DS, chilly like mama, sleeps in fleece footy jammies and still snuggles up close to mama under the covers. I just would be cautious about blankets on a newborn







What about the Halo Sleep Sacks or other wearable blankets??


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

We keep the house cool at night. DH sleeps nekkid. DD sleeps between us. We used to have one set of blankets on the bed but DD kept kicking them off all the time. She's a hot kid. He's a hot guy. I'm the cold one. So now we each have our own set of bedding: DH has a wool blanket (he likes the feel of a heavy blanket) and I have a feather duvet (I like the light feeling of a floating duvet.) DD snuggles up to each of us and gets under those covers. So far no problemo and we're all as warm as we want to be.


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

For those who use the sleep sacks - are they easy to access a diaper through? We're going through at least 4 diapers a night and a lot of times more, so anything that is hard to get to the bum is out for us.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amber Lion* 
For those who use the sleep sacks - are they easy to access a diaper through? We're going through at least 4 diapers a night and a lot of times more, so anything that is hard to get to the bum is out for us.

We use sleep sacks exclusively for ds2 at night and even with a onesie on underneath or a little warmth, diaper changes are a cinch.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amber Lion* 
For those who use the sleep sacks - are they easy to access a diaper through? We're going through at least 4 diapers a night and a lot of times more, so anything that is hard to get to the bum is out for us.

You mean those little body bags?







I love them! DD has been in those constantly since she was born. I do put a pair of socks on her, too.

The ones that zip are much easier than the snapping kind.


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

Our co-sleeper is right next to the radiator, so she stays toasty! I put a blanket on her but she always knocks it off.


----------

